# What Christmas projects are you doing?



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Though the spring and summer I am working on Christmas gifts and holiday projects. I turn pens and do some decorations.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice work and I really like those santas ! Don't have any projects for Christmas yet. 

LAter, Bill


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Now that's a lot of talent!! I was gonna say I really like the pens but it's all great.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice work. I,m thinking on giving some of my walking sticks as Christmas presents.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

> Very nice work. I,m thinking on giving some of my walking sticks as Christmas presents.


 I've done that and I wood burned the names into the sticks to personalize them. Of course you could always engrave them. FYI

LAter, Bill


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Excellent work CV3 -- I've done a lot of turning over the years, but never pens -- my lathe is much too big for that. I've spent too much money on a couple new "fire sticks" lately to be able to buy another lathe --- but maybe in the future ....


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

One thing I thought of as a small gift was hand made back scratchers. I've got a couple of sticks that are way too curved to be worth much for walking sticks, but I think smaller sections might work w. a gentle hook carved into the end.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Already been saked to do some back scratchers with carved tops.

Searching for some ideas for pressye for christmas apart from traditional board games not getting on to well.

But i suppose a nice carved nativity set would go down well with the children

nice pens , some thing i looked into but alas no room for a lathe



gdenby said:


> One thing I thought of as a small gift was hand made back scratchers. I've got a couple of sticks that are way too curved to be worth much for walking sticks, but I think smaller sections might work w. a gentle hook carved into the end.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Funny the grandchildren came in today with requets for pressys for christmas

had 1 for a walking stick with a marmot for a topper its her favourite animal

4marionettes ,a dragon a griffin,a troll and a monster and a wooden board game that is about complete They also saw some drawings for a nativity figures i was thinking of doing, bad move need to put things away before they come

I have made one some time ago but its in pieces .

Looks like i have to get my skates on to get them in time for christmas last date for posting to france will be early december its about 15weeks for christmas

Wise move CV getting ready early I cant seem to find time for everything i am doing now who said you will have plenty of time when you retire i seem to be working longer hours than ever


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Amen on the longer Hours!!! I start in spring to make a few things each month. Once you have the pen blanks cut ,drilled and pen kit glued in you can turn and finishes one very fast. It is easy to do 20 or 30 in a week. I use CA or supper glue as a finish, it is applied while the blank is on the lathe as soon as you have turned it. But I too just got a request for 4 cutting board. You can never make enough stuff. They just want more!!


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Curious what type of finish do you use on the cutting boards?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yaxley I use one coat of Tung oil (it is food safe after it has curd.) Then I do a few coats of butcher block oil. You can just use butcher block oil, walnut oil, any food safe oil will work.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

I also use tung oil as a non toxic finish, but was curious if you were using something I never heard about. However I haven't used the butcher block oil and will keep that one in mind. 

LAter, Bill


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Still nursing my bride. Thankfully she is on the mind. I have not had time to spend in the shop, But have done some arm chair Christmas carving. this is a basswood Santa. I will leave him natural using low gloss spray finish on him. This is what is called a corner carving quick and easy to carve. It will be a ornament .


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very nice looking piece, CV3.

I am carving a few of the "5 minute wizards" from the Gene Messer videos, with a little modification they make a decent looking Santa.

Mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I had a couple pieces of basswood kicking around here so I carved these two Santa's. They are out of 2"X2" X 6" block and are basically the Tom Hines 5 minute Wizard with a little modification. I will paint them up and post the updated pics.

Mark


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hoping to do some marionetts for the grandchildren a dragon ,griiffin and a troll .the dragon and griffin will give me the chance to try out the ukibori technice .

designing then not quite so easy as trying to work out the strining of them before i start otherwise it would be a waste of time

but have found some good resources on the net prague pupettes are very good and even offer ideas for stick making .

I need to do new ideas and carvings otherwise i would lose interest in stickmaking as its pretty dull to carve the same things


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I like you caricature santa's Mark. 
I agree cobalt its the challenge to do new things keeps it fresh a fun.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Randy I can't click on the image you posted in the last post. I get:

"Sorry, you don't have permission for that!"

Not sure what that is about?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am not sure what is going on. Once again after I tried to do a edit. It is messed up the post.

I had written that these were cypress knees Santa's I had done after taking a class a few years ago. That learning new skills is what keeps carving fun. I tried edit a few words and it deleted and locked up the picture.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Well Randy, the latest post does have the picture enlargement fine. Very nice work!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like you have used some metalicic paint there , nice job well painted


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Santa's are painted, not sure if should antique them. Any thoughts?


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Personal preference, but I like them as is...very nice!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

As some of the folks who have been on the site for awhile know I carve a lot of scrap pine 2x4's. This guy was one such piece. He will now be a Christmas gift for one of my family members. They are a fun, easy piece for any "newbie" carver to try.

Rip the 2x4 down to a 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" square and cut to about 5 1/2" in length. Carve the hat as a separate piece and glue onto the three balls after painting. The nose is 1/4" dowel and the arms are whatever twigs you have handy, mine are red bud. The base is optional, though I found it helps keep the snowman upright. The hatband and scarf are Christmas package ribbon.

Carving doesn't require anything more than a sharp knife, though I did use a gouge for the eye sockets and the mouth. Happy carving.

Mark


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Good ideas there to pursue. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I Guess it is just the season but I enjoy doing Christmas carvings. It puts me in the holiday spirit. Love the snow men Mark.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

After reading this thread I got the bug to do Christmas carvings, TX Randy.

Normally we don't exchange gifts with my brother, sisters and my adult nieces and nephews, usually we give each other boxes of candy and such. This year the wife and I will be passing out these little ornaments. I saw them on a Cravers Woodshop video. They are made from a small piece of hickory about 3" x 1 1/4". I suppose any carveable wood will do. This one is a Santa, Elves and snowmen are in the works. As hickory is so hard I did 90% of this carving with the dremel.

I do need to get some smaller brass eyelets for the hanger, the ones I have are a bit too large a diameter.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Santa Pencils are a fun fast project and the kids love them. The book below is on amazon. It has a great group of Christmas projects

including the pencils. (Projects for all skill levels )


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

The pencils are another excellent idea.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The pencils are way cool ! :thumbsu:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a rough out I stated a few days ago. I hope this is done by Dec. House decoration my bride ORDERD. It is basswood .


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

What size?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I started this Sycamore Santa a few days ago.

My son in law was doing a demo job on an old farmhouse and barn early last spring. He knows I make walking sticks so he called and asked me if I was interested in some sycamore.I couldn't find a piece straight enough to use for a stick, but the bark is has some unique coloration so I cut a couple chunks for future carving. Its been drying for about 6 months so I thought I'd give it a whittle. Not sure how to finish it. I like the green tint to the bark, might just give it a coat of satin poly.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

yaxley said:


> What size?


Right now it is 8" x 15". I think it will end up near 7" by 12" to 14". Depending on where my imagination takes me.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice job on the sycamore Mark. I like his expression!


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice work with the sycamore santa. Like it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice carvings from CV3 and mark pity you didnt have enought material to let santas hat fold over so the bobble falls it would have enhanced it

Both of them remind me of the medievil knights of the round table and the viking s .interesting expresions

The size of the carving youve done CV3 is appealing it does help to give depth to the face ,wooking in a larger scale does help a lot i find interested in seeing the next level of work on it

Quite a lot of people use sycamore for making market crooks here its a nice wood to use . but well done and goes to show how much your carving has improved mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cobalt, I totally agree that the hat folded over would have made the Santa look more like Santa. Constructive criticism is always welcome The more I look at the piece the more it looks like a wizard with a beany on his hat!

I need to figure out a way to improve it as I do like the way the face came out. I've got a couple ideas. I thought about carving another hat and gluing it on, like I do with the snowmen.

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Got a bit more roughing out done today. It will be a week or so before I can get back to this one.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its something worth trying mark as you faces you carve are pretty good and its great to see someone who has`nt carved before improve in the way you have .Its always good to widen the horizon .

The approach to carving christmas features isnt so well recieved over here ,, ithink the brits are a bit more conservative in there taste .My self i`m always looking for new ideas and pinch thing that i think will improve my carving .

Its good to see traditional stuff made for the festive season .We dont use much decoration here just the standard tree with the usual things on it

I have seen some traditional nativity scenes that are hand made to a high standard ,which i am tempted to do as the children love them

The idea of carving pencils and back scratches are fun looking ,but have to finish of some projects such as the fox and geesegame and the wood pecker.and mount the griffin and drgaon toppers which i am waiting for more shanks to mount them on.

But the idea of the alice in wonderland innstallation is overpowering to start and wont be happy till i start that.and will have to fit the finishing of jobs around that


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its going to be a nice piece of work . do you use a carvers vice to hold it in place ? whilst carving its a great peice of kit which enables you to adjust the peice whlst carving it qyuickly



CV3 said:


> Got a bit more roughing out done today. It will be a week or so before I can get back to this one.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Randy another excellent looking piece. Question. Do you carve the hat first and then the face underneath or the face first and then the hat? The Santas I have done I have started out on the hat then the face. With the hanging tassel I would think hat first?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cut the "beany" off the Sycamore Santa. Whittled up a hat with a hanging tassel and glued it on. After the glue dries thoroughly I need to lower and thin the hat then adjust the sides of the eye sockets.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Randy another excellent looking piece. Question. Do you carve the hat first and then the face underneath or the face first and then the hat? The Santas I have done I have started out on the hat then the face. With the hanging tassel I would think hat first?


I will start the carving with the face most of the time Mark. But I will have marked out the area that will contain the hat. I want to get the basic shape of the face started. Then I can choose the location of the hat above the eyes. The head and hair fits under the hat. So it works best for me to establish the head / face first.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Already looking better .

I would agree with CV3 regarding where to start but i would always mark out the area to get a balanced look

The hat should as cv3 said should fit over the head so needs to be slighty larger than the head and sits to the ears but above the eyeline


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

I think that is an improvement, based on my eye.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sycamore Santa is done. After the linseed oil is thoroughly dry it will get a coat of satin poly.

The hat was carved from a trimmed piece of my G-son's little leaf linden, I believe it would be called lime in the U.K. The base is a piece of our honey locust taken down in a storm last year. (Since I started carving I try to recycle!)

First two pics are the progression. Last two pics are the finished product. Next one I do I will try to lay the Santa hat over as I carve the piece.

Mark


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Keep going mark its a very good carved face


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Whittled this Christmas bear up for my 4 year old great grand daughter. He was painted with honey brown, so I'm calling him honey bear. Still working at laying the Santa hat over, it's a struggle on these small pieces. As they say though if at first you don't succeed try again. More Santa's are in the pipeline, so more practice!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Your right about the difficulty in carving small pieces ,its something i wont do far to difficult,

I have some drawings for a grzzley bear i was trying to get done but its just the head and not sure how to mount it yet as somtimes the transition between the topper and the shank dont seem to sit right .but to may projects to complete so it sits on the back burner

this is the idea

No idea what the black spot is its not on the drawing?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Pic on left is the sycamore Santa, I decided to paint it. Pic on right is a Santa carved from my g-son's little leaf linden trimmings. He will get it back for a Christmas gift.

Wish I had some more of that linden it's a pleasure to carve. Finally got the hat layed over on one. The hat still needs work and I need to work on a different smile too.

Mark


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I see you have a pre coca cola santa


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I posted on another thread that my wife thought it would be a great idea if "we" gave all the family & friends a cute little Christmas carving. I am making some progress 1/2 way there. attached pic.

Mark


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

thats quite a collection you got there. its all a good learning curve.

next will it be the seven dwarfs?


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Nicely done and like the symbolism with the shotgun.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great collection Mark. Nicely done!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The carving group here in Mobile Is doing a carving quilt. Every one dose a relief carving on a 3/4" x 5"x 5" square and they are all put together on a plywood panel and framed. The first picture is the Christmas ornament I am doing for this year. The second picture is a quilt we did a few years ago. The deer and the man with the mustache were my contribution to it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Unusual project, not many projects allow people to work together like this. nice one.

Came across some fixtures today from a tool supplyer which would make some nice christmas pressys for people. very good quality itmes

all of them can be attached to anything you want and makes a alternative to toppers. sure you must simlar items.corkscrew,bottle opener, wine stopper


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those make nice gifts I have done a number of them in the past. I have a daughter that makes bottle stoppers and sells them, they are turned tops. this is one I did last year.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Like the "quilt" and pyrographers do a similar thing but use 4 inch squares...usually basswood or Italian Poplar.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Planning on making the wife a full length mirror -- wood frame.
Maybe making some wooden tree ornaments.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds good rad , a heavy job mirrors so good look with it


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you will share some pictures Rad.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Had a couple small pieces of sycamore and apple in my scrap box and couldn't bring myself to throw them in the campfire.

Whittled up a couple Santa ornaments to hang on the tree. The first is a piece of sycamore the second is piece of crabapple. The crabapple is such pretty wood I just put a coat of polycyclic on it. The apple is about as small a piece as I can whittle a little over 1" dia.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Almost there on the Christmas gifts,4 to go. 2 more Santa Clauses another bear and another snowman ought to do it. The pic is the mantle on the fireplace. I had to zoom out to get everything in, so here's the skinny on the guns. The shotgun is a 12 gauge single shot Stevens from the 30's it was my uncles and the rifle is an octagon barrel Remington model 12 pump .22 from the 20's it belonged to my grandfather.

I have also whittled up a few ornaments the pic is our kitchen table light. I have turned it into Christmas mobile.

I will be glad to get everything done so I can get back to making sticks!

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great Christmas collection Mark. I got back in the shop for a bit yesterday. Got a little more done on the Santa the wife wants to hang on a wall.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats quite a collection mark ,where do you find the time ?

nice one Randy the eyes are particularly good it looks a sizeable piece and you certainly got some depth in it.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

This one's an ornament carved from Engelmann Spruce. Very nice wood to work with. It is native to the mountain west at higher elevations. This piece came from the Rockies in Montana. The flesh tone on the Santa is the natural wood grain with a coat of polycrylic.

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking good Mark. I was able to get in the shop for a while today. I got a bit more done on the wall Santa. working on the mustache and the beard. Doing some deeper U- gouge shapes to the mustache while shaping then following up with the V. This gives some flow and depth to the mustache.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks good Randy. Will you detail the beard/hair with your burner?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am not sure yet I will make that choice when I get ready to do the finish. I may if I chose to paint.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Completed the mustache and part of the beard. Will move to the hair and hat before I do the final detail on the face.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice job with the facial features .They look clean crisp . How do you propose to texture the hat?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> Nice job with the facial features .They look clean crisp . How do you propose to texture the hat?


My thinking right now is that I will do the hat using shallow cuts with a 1/2" #6 or #7 gouge. The brim of the hat I think I will do a tight texture using 1/8th" #11 gouge. I still have alot of work to do on the beard and hair.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Picked up a river birch stick at the local garden center to try out as walking stick material. (The garden center puts out birch poles as Christmas décor.) The stick was over 6' in length so I took a foot and a half off the top. I wanted to see how birch was to work with so I carved this Santa. As you know the bark on birch is flaky and loose. I peeled the loose bark and the applied two coats of polycrylic to tighten up the rest prior to carving it. A bit of work but I like the results.

The carving stands about 10" high and sits on honey locust base.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks good Mark. Your carvings are coming along good. Your eyes are looking good.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

This Santa is from a piece of silver maple that broke off one of our trees last spring. The base is from a piece of red maple that came off during the same storm. I really enjoy making stuff from "found" wood, each piece has a little story that goes with it and the tree gets repurposed rather than going up in smoke.

My Christmas carving is almost done. A couple more pencils and I should have it.

Mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Made this for my great granddaughter. It's aspen I got in the Medicine Bow National Forest in Wyoming last September. I dried the aspen out in the microwave per the feedback I got from you guys on the site.

The GGD is getting a "new" brother in a few days so I thought she will be feeling a bit left out. Thought this guy will cheer her up.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

DONE!

Pic is the last three pieces I carved for Christmas gifts. They will be delivered Sunday at the family Christmas get together. A lot of work since mid September but it has been fun and kept me busy.

The Santa bears are Aspen and the Santa face is Engelmann spruce.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I know the family will enjoy those Mark. Good job.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a cypress knee carving I did last year. A Christmas Elf. I had sold it before I got a picture but was able to get one today when I was visiting.

( I do not understand why Photos go side ways some times)

redid it from a different program Second picture is up right. He is 16" high and about 6" at the base.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice one and different .like the expression on the face ,and i see he brushes hie teeth regular


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its a usual topper for me but a chap wants one for a christmas pressey ? so a female mallard it has to be

carved and burnt it this afternoon , needs the 8 mm. eyes fixing and a yellow tint on the beak before varnishinhg other than that just attaching to the shank


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Love the cypress knees carvings, Randy. Two questions. Do you have a local supplier of the knees and how is cypress to work with? The wood data base says it has a janka hardness that is bit "harder" than basswood.

Cobalt after you finish the hen mallard stick could you post a pic of the whole stick? I would like to see the head mounted on the pole for reference. Tx

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Love the cypress knees carvings, Randy. Two questions. Do you have a local supplier of the knees and how is cypress to work with? The wood data base says it has a janka hardness that is bit "harder" than basswood.


Cypress Knees are a very strange wood to work with. If you think you may want try it I would suggest getting a book by Carol Jean Boyd. It is called "carving cypress knees". I use the book for a lot of wood spirit carving other than cypress. I think it is about $12.00 on Amazon. The carving club here in Mobile chipped in and we had her come to mobile and give a 3 day class on carving them. That was the first time I had carved a knee. They are hard and soft. When you pick one up it is very light. Your blades have to be very sharp. It seems like it holds on to the blade when doing deep cuts. I do most of the rough out and shaping with power. If you get one you will understand why. I enjoy doing them. But it is unlike any other wood I have worked with.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

had to look up whst you ment by knees. checked out her books and googled her . some nice work.

envey the carving club you have there. theres always so much information / ideas to share

Will post the mallard when finished mark.seems like the varnish needs a day to dry even tho its says 4 hours . i just gave a thin mixturw of varnish and water 1st .so i can apply the coloured varnish with it bleeding.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mallard looks good cobalt . I bet your new sander is working good for you.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Havnt used the sander yet just a minute or 2 on the rotary tool to remove any unwanted blemishes . finding carving tools will give a near good finish just a little hand sanding ,like you dont like sanding much but still wear the dust mask and you never know what sawdust can do to you until its to late


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

All the Santa carvings, Christmas bears and snowmen that I have been carving for the last several months were finally delivered Sunday at the family party. I also gave my nieces and nephews carved and painted pencils.

You know what all the adults at the party asked me for? (including my mother) Pencils! :huh:

All the effort that goes into a Santa, bear or snowman and everybody wanted the easiest piece to make!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Those pencls will always be popular whether its a wood sprit or a santa kids will love them,

Finished the mallard its not to bad for a quick job. the beak has been tinted with a very small amount of cadmium yellow mixed with varnish when i had painted the beak i added some burnt sienna to the same mix to just give the ducks nail a deeper colour. .you can hardly tell the beaks been coloured it just gives it a hint, which is what i was after. the neck and the shank where cut with a 45 degree angle on them.i just like the way it sits on the shank using this and eliminates the use of a collar.

The shank needs a couple more coats of danish oil and buffing slightly but i dont give then a high gloss finish.think this detracts from the stick .


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mallard turned out great Cobalt. I really like the 45* attachment to the staff. Is the topper tostaff still drilled and doweled same as a straight attachment?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mark great job on the pencils! They are fun quick projects.

Cobalt, Wonderful looking stick.I agree the 45 degree splice adds to the Look of the stick.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

yes mark its drilled and attached in the same way.Just one thing drill the hole for the rod and then cut the 45 dgree angle before you carve it ..my toppers dont fit in the mitre box so i have to cut all mine by free hand.predrill the shank and then cut it at 45 degrees that way you will ensure you have enough materail on the topper and it will be centred correctly . i always drop the topper on the shank and mark it in pencil so i can see what waste i will have.before i start carving.

I do think it helps the looks of the stick but i suppose thats personel chioce.A buffalo horn collar really adds to the looks but a contrasting wood will also do

Tinting the varnish gives the toppers a subtle look and enhances / highlights the parts that interst to you, but again thats trial and error If you d o this give the topper a thin coat of water and varnish before you tint any area as it will bleed.alternativly you could use the wood burning it will prevent bleeding.When finished give it as many coats of varnish as you like.

I am thinking of carving a wood collar shaping it to fit then colour it in a strong colour for contrast .I havnt seen this done yet but i think its worth a go and a red or green collar would stand out from the rest? mayby


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I will have to try putting a topper on the pencils a bit fiddely but think the kids would love them. My grandaughter is mad on zebras and the other loves giraffes so i will have to try it when the weather gets better.



MJC4 said:


> All the Santa carvings, Christmas bears and snowmen that I have been carving for the last several months were finally delivered Sunday at the family party. I also gave my nieces and nephews carved and painted pencils.
> 
> You know what all the adults at the party asked me for? (including my mother) Pencils! :huh:
> 
> All the effort that goes into a Santa, bear or snowman and everybody wanted the easiest piece to make!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

One more step closer to getting this done, eye brows and started on the hair line. Not sure it will be done by Christmas. No time left with all I have to get done. My bride will have to use it next year.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice deep carving .the features are looking very good


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hopefully Mrs.CV3 won't be too disappointed and give you a lump of coal for Christmas!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Apart from elongating the face and giving it a fully beard you didnt by chance model it yourself? lol


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> Apart from elongating the face and giving it a fully beard you didnt by chance model it yourself? lol


No cobalt. I ware glasses.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

All you guys got all you projects finished for christmas, or like me no chance of doing it


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Still fiddling with a couple things, but I think I will make Santa's deadline!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just have to detail clean up of the face and then clean up for paint.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

looking good . not to much cleaning to do by the looks of it. nice one


----------

